# Ultrasound Results



## Puchiin (Dec 12, 2013)

Right thyroid lobe 7.6x2.3x2.3cm(lwh) 
Left thyroid lobe 7.6x2.5x2.1cm(lwh)

Both lobes, as well as the isthmus, exhibit diffusely heterogeneous echopatterns with no focal mass lesions noted within.

No calcification is seen.

IMPRESSION: 
Thyromegaly with heterogeneous parenchymal echopattern..

I just want to know what's my sickness or findings?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hi, can you give us some background on why you had an ultrasound? Do you have existing thyroid issues and that's why your doctor ordered it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Puchiin said:


> Right thyroid lobe 7.6x2.3x2.3cm(lwh)
> Left thyroid lobe 7.6x2.5x2.1cm(lwh)
> 
> Both lobes, as well as the isthmus, exhibit diffusely heterogeneous echopatterns with no focal mass lesions noted within.
> ...












Your thyroid sounds like it may be sputtering for want of a better word. Do you have lab tests to share w/us w/ the ranges included?

You may find this abstract helpful!

http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2407/13/550

What prompted the ultra-sound in the first place?

The best person to ask about your ultra-sound is your doctor. Have you done so and what were the comments?


----------



## Puchiin (Dec 12, 2013)

My doc told me to have ultrasound and bloodtest since my neck is large for some reason. I still dont have the blood result thou. I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow but im just nervous with the size of my thyroid


----------



## Puchiin (Dec 12, 2013)

Blood test results
NV=NormalValue.

FT4: 0.67 NV(0.70-1.48ng/dL)
3rd Gen TSH: 6.3242 NV(0.35-4.94 UIU/mL)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Those labs indicated that you are hypothyroid - your thyroid isn't doing enough of what it's supposed to be doing.


----------

